# My husband is getting off work soon



## cinimini15 (Apr 30, 2012)

My husband is getting off work soon and I would like to surprise him with a provocative pose or outfit or something. I know he likes lingerie, but I already do that. So any suggestions?


----------



## Jtaylor33 (Dec 2, 2011)

on your knees easy to serve as soon as he walks in door?


----------



## dubbizle (Jan 15, 2012)

The above is a great Idea.When he walks in the door before he can sit down unbuckle the belt pull it out and enjoy or be bend over the couch lubed up when he walks in the door.[Make sure he did not bring a friend home with him lol]


----------



## Posse (Jan 30, 2012)

Wear some very revealing clothes with nothing underneath, or wear one of his dress shirts and nothing else. Then follow the advice in the other posts .


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Black stockings - very high black patent stilettos - tie yourself to the bed


----------



## Rob774 (Sep 27, 2010)

If I came home, and found mywife laying on her side, glistening from having had baby oil rubbed all over her body, that would send me through the roof!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Apron. And nothing else but a smile.


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

You can wear what you like or nothing at all, but of all things at least cook his dinner first!


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Apron. And nothing else but a smile.


I did this. It was a sweet heart apron in his fav football team logo. He had to work a Sat. I met him at the door with the pregame talk on and his fav snacks in front of the t.v. and a beer in my hand! He didnt notice anything until i pulled away when he went to grab the beer. He kissed me and gave me a hug. Then he noticed with his hands that I was only wearing the apron. Needless to say im glad I recorded the game


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

Hot.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

WorkingOnMe said:


> Hot.


It takes a lot of prep from a womans point of view. So men if your women does this for you dont take it lightly! Give her the time of her life, I promise she will always keep a smile on your face


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

No worries there. This is not something my wife would do in 1,000 lifetimes. But I can dream. And I promise you if she ever did, she would never forget my reaction.


----------



## Marvel212 (May 7, 2012)

I think that is how a marriage should be. Her suprising him, him treating her like the sexy goddess she wants to feel like. Just saying if he ever turned me down I would just stop all together and he knows no to test me. lol


----------



## cinimini15 (Apr 30, 2012)

Thanks everyone! Awsome ideas!


----------



## donny64 (Apr 21, 2012)

Jtaylor33 said:


> on your knees easy to serve as soon as he walks in door?


Maybe not to that extreme :rofl:, but uhm, yeah. We all appreciate any time our woman makes an effort to initiate and show us she WANTS us. Believe me, we do, because we've all been in relationships where that did not happen. But I swear, there is nothing better than knowing our woman, from time to time, just wants to PLEASE US because we are appreciated and loved. Nothing much tops the unexpected bj while watching tv or sitting on the couch chatting. Not because you're horny necessarily, but just because you want to make us feel good. In that regard, we are no different than you ladies.

My W recently said to me "I have a craving I can't get out of my head". I thought it was a new trick I tried on her that she REALLY liked. Nope. She said it was giving me a bj. Now, I don't suffer in that department. She seems more than willing to accomodate, and actually seems to enjoy doing so fairly often (2 to 3 times a month she initiates). But that statement sticks in my brain, and makes me feel like a million bucks. I've not "taken advantage" of it, and pretty much let her do that when she desires, but when she does, just knowing that she so thoroughly enjoys what it does to me and she craves knowing what it does to me, makes it incredible. Incredible. Not to mention the fact that her enthusiasm is half the battle, and she is just so good at it because of her enthusiasm. Yes, she has "learned me" and has very, very good technique, but the willingness and enthusiasm puts her over the top.


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Rob774 said:


> If I came home, and found mywife laying on her side, glistening from having had baby oil rubbed all over her body, that would send me through the roof!!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


=/

Oil is too messy for me


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

Reading above I think I am no longer gonna post here

I cant stand it !! all you woman posting these thinks makes me envious. When I get in from work all my wife can think of is does she make me do the hoovering first or the washing up !!

I dream of the day coming home and my wife is waiting for me in Lingerie stockings and my favourite turn on of black patent stilettos with 5 inch heels !!

Just a good job my imagination runs wild. Sex for my wife is just a chore once every 6 weeks if I am extremely lucky !!


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Does he have his own office at work? You could show up in a raincoat (with nothing underneath). I still have yet to check that off my bucket list.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

runningman1 said:


> Reading above I think I am no longer gonna post here
> 
> I cant stand it !! all you woman posting these thinks makes me envious. When I get in from work all my wife can think of is does she make me do the hoovering first or the washing up !!
> 
> ...


And I wished my husband would appreciate it as much as some of the guys like yourself here. But as things stand now my husband is LD and I am the HD spouse. :scratchhead:


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

its getting to the stage where sex is becoming a chore for me as I know this is as good as it gets and I want more

Is it really so bad to want to see my wife dressed in stockings and heels? Damn I even bought them for her and even bought her a rabbit at the same as she kept talking about it so it wasnt as if I just bought something for my pleasure !!


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

Glad I took time to read this post!  Never thought about meeting him at the door all dressed up . Went straight on to net and ordered maids outfit and stockings! Daughter is away soon on a camping trip and I think this could be the thing to give my marriage a kick ap the a$$.


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

another very lucky man !!

ilovechocolate - dont forget the stilettos - black patent preferably !!


----------



## ilovechocolate (Jan 16, 2012)

runningman1 said:


> another very lucky man !!
> 
> ilovechocolate - dont forget the stilettos - black patent preferably !!


Already got some - bought years ago and never worn . Were put away with my sex drive - Time to dig out both


----------



## runningman1 (May 7, 2012)

oh no aother one !!!

Why cant my wife understand !!!!!


----------



## diwali123 (Feb 17, 2012)

I would love to do something like that but when the woman is the HD one it comes off as a request instead of an offer. So the grass isn't always greener.,
Sorry your W doesn't get it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

